# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Pijn in teelbal

## biebel84

hallo ik heb nu last van pijn in men teelbal?nooit last van gehad vroeger,maar nu dus wel,soms echt stekende pijn..gesprongen ader?heb wel veel stress gehad laatste tijd,mss een verband ???hopelijk weet iemand raad watnt naar de dokter met je ballen pff dat omzie ik hoor  :Smile:

----------

